# Eating feathers



## tjogowin

Hello, I've observed several of my 14week old girls eating feathers off the ground. Is this normal or are they lacking something in there diet?


----------



## seminole wind

It's pretty normal. I've never seen mine Not do it and they had proper nutrition.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse

I have also seen this from time to time. The only time it ever became an issue was when they decided they wanted the feathers that were still attached to their siblings. This was my fault, due to too many chicks in the grow out pen.


----------



## chickenqueen

Feathers are a source of protein.It's probably a survival thing for the first chickens living in a hostile environment and passed down through generations and evolution chain.


----------



## dawg53

There could possibly be a protein deficiency in their diet. Also inspect them for lice/mites.


----------



## junebugs

I have one pullet that likes to pick and eat the downy neck feathers of my easter egger. She gets plenty of protein. What is weird is that the Easter Egger holds still and let's her do it. Luckily it isn't constant.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Are your sure she's pulling them out or is she just "grooming" her? They do that sometimes.


----------



## robin416

Or I've seen them do it if mites are present.


----------



## seminole wind

I've seen them eat feathers for no reason at all. I would still check for bugs.


----------



## robin416

Remember how a random chick would do all that excited chirping when it finds a feather and gets all the others hot on its tail trying to take it away from it? Doesn't matter if there were plenty of feathers lying around, that one was the most important one and everyone had to have it.

I watch the keets do something similar with grapes. Doesn't matter that there are several, one would grab a grape and the chase is on.


----------



## chickenqueen

A few days ago I watched a goose eat a chicken feather so it must be common in all poultry.Plus,chickens will eat just about anything including plastic,styrofoam, lead pellets from a shotgun,etc.Most of the time it's harmless because their metabolism is so fast toxins are expelled before it does damage except for the lead pellets,which will cause lead poisoning.I buy steel shot,which is more expensive but it won't poison my flock and gaggle if they eat it.


----------



## robin416

For years there have been comments that the source of protein in Dumor feeds was ground up feathers.


----------



## junebugs

The Easter egger's neck is getting a little bald. This is where she has the soft fluffy feathers. I don't see any bugs but I'll keep checking. I'll also throw the culprit some meal worms so she gets some extra protein. They all eat lots of high protein comfrey leaves, bugs and sprouted sun flower seeds along with their grower feed, so I don't think it is a protein problem.


----------



## robin416

Put anti pick on the one bird. That should break the one from doing it.

There are different types of protein. There are plant based and there are animal proteins. Each functions in a different way. When I put my birds on animal protein feeds their feather condition vastly improved. You don't think of white birds having a sheen but mine ended up looking iridescent when I made the switch.


----------



## Nm156

It starts with the typical bully hen.Once the underlying down,quils and skin are exposed it become at magnet for pecking actions.
Red birds with white down and multi colored birds are more susceptible to pecking action.


----------



## chickenqueen

FYI=birds are suppose to have a sheen to their feathers.It's a sign of good health and good feed.My chickens usually have a purple or green sheen.Even my exotic birds have a sheen.I haven't seen it in the geese yet,though.


----------

